# Scrap wood



## Eric (Jun 14, 2013)

Not quite up to randy or Dave's boards, but still pretty happy with what was a piece of scrap mahogany sitting unused in my garage. Finished with beeswax/lemon oil mixture I made for turned bowls. 18x11x1/2inches. A bit rustic on the sides, will put on rubber feet to elevate off surface. Basically two hrs of fun! 




ge


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 14, 2013)

Looks great to me. Nice job Eric. I wish I had some big pieces of wood like this just lying around!
It looks like it's pretty lightweight too, and might be good for travelling.


----------



## Dream Burls (Jun 14, 2013)

Nicely done Eric.


----------



## Eric (Jun 14, 2013)

Man I have so much wood I've collected over the years....most is stacked and garage is so cluttered I cannot even get to it anymore! I know I have some macadamia boards, koa, curly cherry, teak, and oak. Not to mention the logs i keep collecting for bowls- what a mess! Anyway, thx for the kind words.
This was left over from a table top I made when my daughter was 4 or 5- she's 12 now. I think it's bees wing mahogany cause of the the grain. Literally hidden behind my workbench with lots of dust, etc.


----------



## don (Jun 14, 2013)

That's a great scrap wood board!


----------

